# Corally RDX



## Bossette (Aug 23, 2011)

Looking for Corally Touring Car or Cars and Parts.

Will take new or uses.
Call Lowell,
970-690-5578
No Text! Call ONLY


----------



## hotrodchevy14 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bossette said:


> Looking for Corally Touring Car or Cars and Parts.
> 
> Will take new or uses.
> Call Lowell,
> ...


for rdx parts check out:superiorhobbies.com/stormerhobbies.com and or ashfordhobbies.com


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Go to Superior Hobbies as they are the importers of all corally cars and parts.


----------



## smiller605 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have three cars and a lot of parts. 2 rdx and one phi. If you need one still let me know.


----------

